# help understanding my Buserelin syringe please



## Nessybaby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi there, 
I'm taking Menopur 450 where the syringe is really easy to see where I take the liquid to before injecting myself. I have been given boxes of this drug, so I'm happy with administering and where to draw up the liquid to on the syringe. 
My question to you, please can you tell me where on the syringe do I place 
0.5ml of  Suprecur Buserelin (1 vail of 5.5ml )
My syringe is as follows: 0,1  0,2  0,3  0,4  0,5  0,6  0,7  0,8  0,9  1,0ml
my understanding is I place the liquid half way down my syringe to 0,5ml ? this is my main concern.

Just there doesnt seem to be enough liquid in the bottle to last all week for 0,5ml each go. I just want to make sure I am placing the liquid to the right place on my syringe before injecting.  I started injecting on Monday the 9th Jan and will be going in for another scan, 7 days time,  on Monday 16th Jan.

I hope you can help. Thanks, Ness


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry the vial will last for 10 days    It doesn't look a lot but it is enough.


If you have a 1 ml syringe then yes you fill it to the halfway mark, 0.5 ml. Draw up the liquid until the black rubber bung is just on the bottom of the black line on the barrel of the syringe that marks the 0.5. (Hope this makes sense)


Maz x


----------



## Nessybaby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Maz, 
Oh thankyou very much for clearing that up!  I must have cotton wool brain atm    My DP had to explain the syringe to me aswell. Your answer is what we both thought, but just wanted to check. Also, yes the vial doesn't look allot, hence why I started to get worried. All ok now, cheers for answering. I can carry on injecting in confidence tonight now. 

ness x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In my experience with buserelin vials there is enough for 12 or 13 days, although for sterility purposes you are supposed to only use 10 doses from a vial.


----------

